# How is the fishing in Tybee island,GA ?



## mj22 (May 23, 2021)

I'm curious to hear some of the success stories or fail opportunities, who have been fishing in Tybee island? It's a new spot for me just trying make the best of it. Thanks

By the way this is my first post here. I will be giving you my updates here on Tybee island.

I will be fishing from May 29 -31."Fish On"


----------



## Xentury (Mar 14, 2013)

Are you planning to fish the surf, pier, boat, rivers?

been catching a lot of rays this week, which is common for here.
Whiting and rays seem to be the norm for casual fishing on squid/shrimp.

Drum and small shark seem common enough with chunk cut bait.

better fisherman than I can tell you how to target species and locations.

I walk to the beach, throw a line, and hope lol... whiting and rays keep my small rod going for fun while I have a larger one soaking some cut bait. Hooked Sharpnose, no Drum yet.

but.... I’m here mostly for family, so efforts have not gotten hardcore yet

there are rivers a piers that will hold Sheephead etc. I am told, but I haven’t gotten motivated past the family walk to the beach


----------



## mj22 (May 23, 2021)

Xentury said:


> Are you planning to fish the surf, pier, boat, rivers?
> 
> been catching a lot of rays this week, which is common for here.
> Whiting and rays seem to be the norm for casual fishing on squid/shrimp.
> ...


I plan on surf fishing, I also may try Tybee pier and Lazaretto Creek pier.

Nah man thats awesome lol. I kind of go with the expectations of catching something, what I'm not sure. I'm hopeful for something eatable like a Red or black drum and whiting. I will try to bring an assortment like shrimp and fishbites and cut bait. 

I took a previous trip to Tybee, I notice how calm the surf waves were compared to other places. Its going to be interesting how to identify the sandbars. lol


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

The lazaretto pier is good to catch a bunch of whiting and bluefish with occasional red drum, trout and puffer fish. It’s a fisherman’s fishing pier. Only fisherman there (or crabbing). The tybee pier is a crowded suck fest. 100 people walking the pier for every fisherman in the most crowded part of tybee. Pass! The jetties on the north end are good for whiting, red and black drum, and sheepshead. Casting randomly on the beach will get you whiting rays and small sharks


----------



## mj22 (May 23, 2021)

Lukeksnyder1 said:


> The lazaretto pier is good to catch a bunch of whiting and bluefish with occasional red drum, trout and puffer fish. It’s a fisherman’s fishing pier. Only fisherman there (or crabbing). The tybee pier is a crowded suck fest. 100 people walking the pier for every fisherman in the most crowded part of tybee. Pass! The jetties on the north end are good for whiting, red and black drum, and sheepshead. Casting randomly on the beach will get you whiting rays and small sharks


Wow, good info! I will avoid Tybee pier. Looking at the Google maps, I see possible oyster beds so I'll probably be throwing a float rig with shrimp and may try soft plastics at Lazaretto Pier.


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh and for soaking bait just buy the fresh head on shrimp from the seafood market by cocos sunset grill. Last time I was there it was 3$ a pound (vs the 5$ a half pound frozen half rotted bait shrimp they sell in tubs. You’ll outfish those around you 5 to one at half the price. Bait is the most important thing imho.


----------



## mj22 (May 23, 2021)

Lukeksnyder1 said:


> Oh and for soaking bait just buy the fresh head on shrimp from the seafood market by cocos sunset grill. Last time I was there it was 3$ a pound (vs the 5$ a half pound frozen half rotted bait shrimp they sell in tubs. You’ll outfish those around you 5 to one at half the price. Bait is the most important thing imho.


What's the name of the Seafood market? is it Captain Mike's


----------



## mj22 (May 23, 2021)

Lukeksnyder1 said:


> Oh and for soaking bait just buy the fresh head on shrimp from the seafood market by cocos sunset grill. Last time I was there it was 3$ a pound (vs the 5$ a half pound frozen half rotted bait shrimp they sell in tubs. You’ll outfish those around you 5 to one at half the price. Bait is the most important thing imho.


Lazaretto Creek Seafood I'll check it out thanks for your helpful tips. I absolutely agree fresh bait matters.


----------



## Xentury (Mar 14, 2013)

Lukeksnyder1 said:


> Oh and for soaking bait just buy the fresh head on shrimp from the seafood market by cocos sunset grill. Last time I was there it was 3$ a pound (vs the 5$ a half pound frozen half rotted bait shrimp they sell in tubs. You’ll outfish those around you 5 to one at half the price. Bait is the most important thing imho.


Monday she only had head off at $11.99.... so I bought frozen at Chu’s


----------



## UnderSlot (Apr 22, 2021)

This should help you read the beach to improve your catch. Explore at low tide then come back at when the tide is coming in. Good luck.
How to read a beach


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

I always like fishing after a king tide. It gives the bottom a bit more deviation and the waves are easier to read.....


----------



## mj22 (May 23, 2021)

Due to a family emergency I will not be able to fish Tybee island. If you could, please keep us in your thoughts and prayers.

I'll probably try Independence day weekend.

Thank you and God Bless


----------

